# Molly Malone's Calgary: know the place?



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Any Calgarians here know anything about this bar in Kensington? Anyone gigged there? 

I've never been there, but I'm going to set up my band this Friday only (Mar 16th). Two weekends in a row, two new rooms. Last weekend was Riverstone Pub, which turned out to be a fine place to play.. we'd go back in again.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Robboman said:


> Any Calgarians here know anything about this bar in Kensington? Anyone gigged there?
> 
> I've never been there, but I'm going to set up my band this Friday only (Mar 16th). Two weekends in a row, two new rooms. Last weekend was Riverstone Pub, which turned out to be a fine place to play.. we'd go back in again.


I've been there for beers once or twice (never with live music though). I don't even remember seeing a stage there. It'll be hard to go wrong booking into an Irish Pub on St Paddy's Day though. :food-smiley-004: 

Edit: Ooops, just read "Friday only". Oh well, it's almost St. Paddys day.

Pete


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

i played there once a few years ago. the tv over my head showing the hockey game really helped things along.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

*7 to 10?*

We booked this one a long time ago, but just yesterday I got word that they want the band to play from 7 to 10 pm!! What the f...? Something to do with volume and nearby residential noise complaint issues. So I guess I won't bring the 100 watt stacks tonight. 

Thanks. Is there anything good on TV tonight from 7 to 10? :tongue:


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

that's odd. i used to live in kensington but once i left in 2002 i haven't really been back.

i suppose with all the high $$$ condos etc. this isn't shocking.


----------

